# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Varjante për tatuazhe me Shqiponjën Dykrenare

## Denix422

Nese ka ndonje artist ketu te na dergoje ndonje design me shqiponjen me dy koka te flamurit se kam deshire ta bej tatuazh, ju lutem postojeni ketu, 
Mirepresim sfare do lloje vizatimi qe tregon patriotizmin shqiptar...


Me respekt, Denix422

----------


## drini_në_TR

Denix, gjeta ktë figurë të shqiponjës, nuk di nëse të pëlqen.
Përshëndetje
drini.

----------


## BnejamiN

Kam sa figura sipas kerkeses tende te marra nga tatuazhe te shqiptareve neper bote qe i kam gjetur ne internet po nuk me kujtohet se ku qe te ta jap adresen, po nejse shif keto dhe do te shof qe ta gjej adresen per te tjera.

Hope they will do !!

Gjith te mirat !!

----------


## BnejamiN

Ja dhe nje tjeter.

----------


## Rrap Cungu

Ja disa shqiponja të "vjedhura" andej këndej...

----------


## BnejamiN

Tatu !!

----------


## Rrap Cungu

2

----------


## BnejamiN

Kjo do te pelqej .

----------


## Rrap Cungu

3
Hehehehe...Benjamin e shoh se ne paskemi vjedhur në "të njëjtin vend",  ska dert apo jo. Ata na kuptojnë...

----------


## BnejamiN

Bom..

----------


## BnejamiN

??

----------


## Leila

> _Postuar më parë nga BnejamiN_ 
> *Kjo do te pelqej .*


Kjo me ate burrin me muskuj dhe me pranga dhe me shqiponje qenka shume e bukur!

----------


## BnejamiN

Rrap Cungu..

Ne ket rast quhemi hajdut, por ti spaske vjedhur shume, e mban mend adresen qe te shkoje Denix ti vjedhi vete, e jo te tjeret per te HaHa...

----------


## BnejamiN

Liela..

Vertet e bukur dhe shume domethenese ajo tatu !!

----------


## Leila

Une dua nje tatuazh te vogel me shqiponje, por pa ngjyrosje... sa me pak boje te perdoret (dhe sa me pak gjilpera) aq me mire... se s'duroj dot dhimbje une.

----------


## vana

Na dergoni akoma ju lutem, se jam e interesuar!

----------


## skenderbeu82



----------


## mije

> Ja dhe nje tjeter.


ideja per tatu me pelqen edhe pse per vete nuk kam ber per arsye te shumta...

----------


## bklyn_kid

do ta postoj tattoon tim te rimodelluar se shpejti...

----------

